# FS Turbo Quest 13 1/8 X 17



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

matthew lofton said:


> Prop has been run 1 time to test. It was a little too much prop so I kept it as a spare. Had it on a Yamaha T60 high thrust (f60 with the larger gear case). Recently Repowered and went with the standard F60. $200 plus shipping. Call/text Matt 305-345-1756


I want it


----------

